# Giant Mn 8



## TPL (Oct 7, 2008)

Anyone get wind of the huge 8 point shot in Minnesota this last weekend? It's an absolute amazing deer. Rumor has it scored 189 and change. Internet search for cannon falls 8 pointer if you care to see a picture.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

http://www.idohunting.com/forum/showfla ... 93/fpart/1

Here is the link. This thing is a tank!


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Good god...


----------



## triwithzinger (Jul 2, 2008)

So just a thought here: why would the Star Trib pick up on the Wisconsin buck story but not this one?

I read somewhere that this deer might have been taken illegally? Anyone know anything more about this deer?


----------



## TPL (Oct 7, 2008)

It appears there might be some question as to how the deer was taken, which could explain the lack of media coverage.


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Holy Mother!!


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

triwithzinger said:


> I read somewhere that this deer might have been taken illegally? Anyone know anything more about this deer?


There are some details on the link I posted above. It's getting to be an interesting/long conversation.


----------



## TPL (Oct 7, 2008)

http://wcco.com/crime/minnesota.buck.po ... 07042.html


----------



## ICE'EM (Mar 5, 2008)

WOW!!!! :beer:


----------



## TPL (Oct 7, 2008)

http://www.twincities.com/ci_13771604?nclick_check=1

The sad truth comes out.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

TPL link didnt work.

Maybe this one.

http://www.twincities.com/ci_13771604


----------



## TPL (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks Bareback, I wish this animal was taken the right way. It's a shame to have a black cloud over probably the largest 8 ever recorded.


----------

